# Please Help...



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I was going through my phone deleting apk's I thought were just bloat. Being the genius I am, I deleted one that I need, but don't know which one to switch back. I use the Blur Dialer and it works, but it Force Closes everytime I try to add someone to my speed dial. Is there a specific .apk for that?

Thanks!


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

NateDogg11 said:


> I was going through my phone deleting apk's I thought were just bloat. Being the genius I am, I deleted one that I need, but don't know which one to switch back. I use the Blur Dialer and it works, but it Force Closes everytime I try to add someone to my speed dial. Is there a specific .apk for that?
> 
> Thanks!


Restore ANYTHING Yahoo. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I only deleted what was on the list posted in this forum. I use Yahoo, so I definitely didn't delete any of those. I'll double check, but I think it has to be something else. It wouldn't be any of the Setting .apk's, would it?


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Found it! Don not turn SetupProvider.apk to a .bak if you want to keep using speed dial. At least I can't.


----------

